
Apple confirms cloud gaming services violate App Store guidelines - rmorey
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/6/21357771/apple-cloud-gaming-microsoft-xcloud-google-stadia-ios-app-store-guidelines-violations
======
FlagsAreFun
Apple make my favourite operating systems and some of the best hardware but
are increasingly doubling down on dubious platform control.

This is an unsustainable position going forward, and smacks of being not only
arbitrary (see Steam Link) but perhaps anticompetitive. Is the idea that no
games subscription is allowed except their own Apple Arcade (which are local
downloads, not streaming)

------
greatjack613
I think microsoft should not make a version of office that works on apple
silicon until apple clears up this mess.

------
MBCook
It’s too bad this happened this week and not last so it could have been
mentioned in the congressional hearings.

------
jonny_eh
I look forward to Microsoft adding support for Playstation Now. I’m serious. I
want all the platforms to work with each other. Let the best content win.

------
wayneftw
Well, I guess Apple will continue being a 3rd rate gaming platform then. Fuck
‘em. People who want a good gaming platform have never wanted anything to do
with Apple anyway.

I’m glad that these games will not come to iOS. That means people will
continue using and making games for better platforms. Apple tech is boring and
sterile by comparison. The children that grew up on iOS will realize that soon
enough.

------
m463
I think this hurts customers.

------
pwinnski
I could see Apple's rationale if these services were downloading executable
that ran locally, but my understand is that both are literally streaming
video. The only difference between these and video-streaming is more-
responsive controls. If my understanding is correct, I think Apple is being
very inconsistent in an antitrust way.

~~~
jonny_eh
Ya. They have no defensible reason.

------
kevincox
I appreciate the desire to provide a safe environment. However I continue to
find it inexcuable when there is no work around.

When Google turns things away from the Play Store I understand that it is
unfortunate, but users can sideload which makes the problem completely
different.

~~~
ksec
This, on one hand, I appreciate everything App Store is providing to my family
and friends. I would much rather everything stays this way if that is only a
choice between App Store and No App Store.

On the other hand as a developer you cant help but feel how powerless, unfair
and unjust the whole system is.

There has to be a middle ground somewhere. The best of both world, or an
improvement to the current rigid model. Although I am not entirely sure if
side loading is an answer.

------
robgough
As an Apple fan and Xbox game pass subscriber, I'm annoyed and genuinely
surprised that Microsoft aren't more on the attack here. I'm sure there's some
behind the scenes manoeuvring going on, but it doesn't seem like that's going
anywhere, and presumably the public would be on MS's side... is there
something I'm missing?

~~~
mr_toad
Maybe they’re worried about setting a precedent. I doubt they want Stadia on
the Xbox.

------
martell
By this logic - safari/firefox/chrome should not be allowed as an ios app
because you can't review the usability of all the games on various websites
that run within the browsers.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Not coincidentally, they aren't allowed. ;)

You can download "Google Chrome" from the App Store, but you're really just
downloading a Google UI skin for Safari.

~~~
abrowne
Personally I use Android partly because of the lack of web engine choice on
iOS, but this isn't strictly true AFAIK. Apple does require the same
WebKit/JavaScriptCore, but other code beside the UI skin can be different,
such as the networking layer, and for Chrome at least it is different.

------
topicseed
Apple is not really softening its stance (not that it should be). But this
time, it's not versus Hey/Basecamp or some small dev shop.

It is a tricky topic and both sides have a leg to stand on. Will follow to see
how this unfolds.

~~~
xenospn
Just like Hey, Microsoft has no leverage here.

~~~
kyriakos
Has a larger army of lawyers though if they really want to fight this.
Probably won't though.

~~~
easton
Valve got them to allow Steam Link, which is pretty much the same as this but
you own the hardware. It even has a feature where you can press on a game
before it opens the connection and you never see your computer at all, it
might as well be a cloud gaming service.

Microsoft could fight them in court (or testify before Congress, which would
be interesting). If it's fine for Valve, why not MS?

~~~
kyriakos
I didn't say they can't I said they will not likely going to try at all.

